
UK data watchdog fines Facebook max legal amount for Cambridge Analytica scandal - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/25/18021900/facebook-cambridge-analytica-scandal-uk-data-watchdog-ico-fines-maximum-amount
======
tareqak
Original title: "UK data watchdog fines Facebook maximum legal amount for
Cambridge Analytica scandal" (4 characters over).

Information Commissioner's Office links:

[https://ico.org.uk/action-weve-taken/enforcement/facebook-
ir...](https://ico.org.uk/action-weve-taken/enforcement/facebook-ireland-ltd)

[https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-
taken/mpns/2260051/r-fa...](https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-
taken/mpns/2260051/r-facebook-mpn-20181024.pdf) [PDF]

